# Increased Anxiety and Perimenopause



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Just wondering if any of you gals have found an increase in anxiety symptoms after you reach a certain age? I have always had panic on and off, but it really has been worse lately. I have the "what if there is no bathroom" fear almost every day. Last weekend we had to take a 30 minute drive and I thought I might lose it before we hit our destination. Hubby wants to take a six hour road trip.......sheesh.For me, it usually involves urgecy of one kind or another, not full blown D though.Anyway, would it do me any good to ask about this at my annual exam next week?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Emmab. Yes, I am 40. I have always been an anxious person, but now find times when I almost feel like jumping out of my skin. It usually occurs from 14 days in my cycle on. If there is a particularly stressful situation, it can occur at any time. I will feel pressure in sinus area plus tingling in arms and legs, there may be other symptoms as well. I've read that anxiety and depression are very common in perimenopause which can last between the ages of 35 to 50. Sounds like this could take a while. Try to find some books on the subject, they might offer some insight. Take care.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi again. I forgot to mention that I get a little help from Xanax, which I take as needed. Since I prefer to avoid meds, I try relaxation techniques as well. Breathing, listening to calming music, a warm shower etc.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I just saw these posts, I forgot the new forum was up and running.I sure have had some weird times lately, mostly freaking out if I am somewhere where there is no restroom or one for lots and lots of people.I tried a Xanax today (posted this elsewhere) and it worked so well, maybe I should do it more often.I have also been depressed, as I have one new medical diagnosis, plus two other chronic ones and now my in-laws who live cross country are both very sick. So I have to send my husband off, and stay behind and that makes me very depressed and stressed. I think I will ask my nice nurse practitioner this month at my annual ob/gyn exam.


----------

